# Help Identifying Tandem Frame



## Jeffsan (May 14, 2012)

Purchased this tandem project to complete as a woody. Any idea what make the frame is? I know the previous owner added all the tabs in the corners for attaching the wood panels, but he did not know the original make is.

Thanks


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 17, 2012)

Looks like it may be one of the newer pacifics. Is there any serial number or original stickers present?


----------

